# Great POR / POA Video



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Just found this on YouTube and thought I'd share.......great tips and tutorial imho.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great find, Darrell! That should be pinned. So many questions answered in 7 minutes. That's by far the best resource for beginners, or to trouble shoot issues, that I've seen so far.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

nice video...thanks for sharing


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

This video should be posted on the Newbie Questions Forum. Maybe the moderators will pay attention?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Cool


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I definitely thought it was great.....kinda wish it would have had at least printed explanations or spoken words, especially for those that have never shot a sling, but if you have a basic understanding of shooting techniques, then it's pretty self explanatory I feel.

All in all, still a great reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

